# **FINISHED** Complete refinish of a 1953 Ithaca M37 16ga **UPDATED W/ PICS**



## ddettmer13 (Dec 7, 2011)

I am currently working on my largest refinish project to date. My dad bought this shotgun NEW back in 1953, and it has seen better days. I figured for Christmas, I'd refinish it for him. Unfortunately, there was some somewhat deep pitting on the barrel that I really don't feel comfortable with taking the metal that thin. I'm prety sure I got all of the rust/nastiness out of the pits, so I'm good there. It still had the original varnish from the factory (or what was left of it). If you've never held/fired an Ithaca Featherlight, you're missing out. The company moved to Upper Sandusky, OH after they closed the plant in NY. The new version of the M37 goes for about $900. This is a sweet gun, and I've NEVER missed a rabbit I've shot at with it. Pics soon to follow.


----------



## doublebarrel (Dec 7, 2011)

I am sure he will be proud of the job you are doing. BB


----------



## ddettmer13 (Dec 8, 2011)

*Updates...*

Pics so far....

Receiver before starting.






Stock before starting.





Stock sanded down.





All stripped down.





First coat of Dark Walnut stain.





All parts ready for bluing.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Dec 9, 2011)

Great job!

I've thought about doing something similar for my brother, on an old Winchester 94 .30-30.  

Restore/refinish, you have to draw the line somewhere and just do the best you can. 

Do the best job you can do, while making sense of the money, I'm sure your dad will love it!


----------



## ddettmer13 (Dec 11, 2011)

Here's the finished product. I really like the way the Blue Wonder worked on this gun metal. It should make an awesome Christmas present.


----------



## Shug (Jan 3, 2012)

Great looking refinish job, Blue Wonder is pretty good stuff


----------

